# NYC Century



## jayteepee (Jun 11, 2011)

I guess I'm looking for opinions from anybody who's ridden it. I've never visited the city, and it sounds like this might be an interesting way to see it. If I get good input here, the plan is to fly out from the Pacific NW a few days before the event. 

I have some logistical questions, such as shipping a bike there, and some place that would hold it until I got there. I have a Ritchey Breakaway, but I really want to ride my SuperSix. I figure that I'd get reamed by the airlines if I were to choose to fly with either bike, so I'm thinking the AirCaddy might be the way to go?

Also, should I follow through with this, any info on where to stay would be greatly appreciated. I've spent some time on travel sites (TripAdvisor, etc), but it would be good to hear info from a cyclist's perspective.

Hopefully there's some positive input. I hate to think that the ride would be a waste of time. 

Thanks,

John


----------



## chocy (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey John,

I've done New York Century last two years. It's not a crazy intense ride although if you leave early enough at the front, there are plenty of fast-ish groups riding down Manhattan and Brooklyn. I would think that your Richey breakaway will be more than fine for this ride, although I understand your desire to ride the fastest bike you have. The course does not stay in Manhattan all that much but you will cover from the top to bottom. Also it really is a good way to check out Brooklyn, Queens and Brox, which most tourists don't get to see. The event is relatively well organized with a lot of ride marshals, plenty of food at the stops with T-shirt and water bottle as souvenirs. Keep in mind that it is just a tour and you will be riding in regular traffic, although it being on Sunday and starting early in the morning really helps minimizing that issue. I would say it's a relatively easy century with not all that much elevation gain.

One more thing would be, if you can stretch your time in NYC to Sep 24th, there is another ride called Escape NY. (Escape New York | NYCC.org) This ride will take you to the area where many of NYC's serious roadies go, It goes across GWB into NJ and travels north toward Harriman state park and back. This one is more challenging century with rolling hills (~6000ft of elevation gain) There is a party after the ride at Sakura Park which is always nice after a long ride. 

As for lodging, if budget is a concern, you may want to broaden your possible location by looking at either Brooklyn or Long Island City. They have somewhat cheaper hotels and you can easily ride to the starting point. (You can start New York Century from Prospect Park in Brooklyn also) I am sure you should be able to find a hotel that will accept your package/bike.

Unfortunately I wont be in NYC for NY Century since I will be riding in French Alps this year  but I will be around for Escape NY for my Birthday. 

PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

This is a fun ride, but I find it a bit sketchy. A LOT of the route is along bad roads and worse, MUTS. So youre riding along MUTS on a busy Sunday afternoon....in NYC. You have to dodge a lot of obstacles, bladers, peds, kids, on and on and be VERY VERY careful. 

Outside of that...its a fun ride.


----------



## jayteepee (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info. It does look like it should be a good time. And thanks for suggesting staying in Brooklyn. I wasn't sure what the ride to Central Park would be like, but after checking out some maps, it doesn't look bad at all. 

I wish I had the time to stay there for Escape New York ride. The route sounds great, even the climbing. It sounds like you're going to be doing some serious climbing yourself. I hope you have a fun time in the French Alps. That's on my "someday" list for certain.



chocy said:


> Hey John,
> 
> I've done New York Century last two years. It's not a crazy intense ride although if you leave early enough at the front, there are plenty of fast-ish groups riding down Manhattan and Brooklyn. I would think that your Richey breakaway will be more than fine for this ride, although I understand your desire to ride the fastest bike you have. The course does not stay in Manhattan all that much but you will cover from the top to bottom. Also it really is a good way to check out Brooklyn, Queens and Brox, which most tourists don't get to see. The event is relatively well organized with a lot of ride marshals, plenty of food at the stops with T-shirt and water bottle as souvenirs. Keep in mind that it is just a tour and you will be riding in regular traffic, although it being on Sunday and starting early in the morning really helps minimizing that issue. I would say it's a relatively easy century with not all that much elevation gain.
> 
> ...


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice i will be riding both events!


----------

